# wine [wine-7.0] and wine64 [wine-6.3] versions do not match!



## unbalancedskunk (Saturday at 9:42 AM)

Hi FreeBSD community, I encountered some problem after an update. There is conflict among wine versions. How to repair it? before update it was working.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Sunday at 7:41 AM)

Problem solved after reboot and after i upgrade pkg


----------

